# Price For 2006 21rs??



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello anyone? We just looked at a 2006 21rs and loved everything but the price Can I get some feedback of what some of you have paid for yours? the dealer here in Fountain Valley Ca. quoted us at $24,667!! I have a buddy that paid $20,000 for the 26rs one year ago and I spoke with a guy at the dealer who paid only $17,900 for the same 26rs trailer this month. Any help???


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome

You could try Lakeshore-rv.com they are selling the 21rs on sale for 16999. With delivery I'm sure they could save you $$$$.You could also use their price as a bargining tool.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> You could try Lakeshore-rv.com they are selling the 21rs on sale for 16999. With delivery I'm sure they could save you $$$$.You could also use their price as a bargining tool.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

welcome to the site future outback owner. The price you are stating seems to be list price. I am not sure where you live to refer you to a local dealer. I know of two good dealers in the ny/nj area.

I purchased a 29BHS in October and only paid 19K with the WD hitch setup.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome.... action

For some reason the prices in CA always seem to be list or MSRP. I would hope you could use Lakeshore as leverage, but don't forget transportation costs.

Good Luck with everything!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim sunny


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just FYI but when we were selling our popup last summer NADA.com clearly states prices west of the Mississippi are higher and would not give a price for our area, they did give the average selling price for east of the Mississippi, we bumped the price $700 and sold it in 4 hours in the paper. Maybe that's the difference your seeing in price









Good luck in your quest

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Also check with FunTime RV in Cleburne TX -- they are the largest RV seller in the US I believe -- got mine from there -- great deal -- they were cheaper then LakeShore and that included then giving me a Prodigy and Reese...


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm the guy you talked to. Glad you found your way to the website. I have not been thrilled with the dealer in Foutaun Valley. The day we purchased our trailer it took my wife, 4 kids, and I about 3 hours to get the price down.

We do love our Outback. In fact I'm typing this reply sitting in mine now with my two boys at a camp ground not far from home. We have used it six times since December and have had only minor issues.

I would recomend doing some research on the price and then go back to the dealer knowing what your willing to pay, get everything in writing, and take your time make sure all is right when you pick it up.


----------



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

quote]

That's funny. We chuckled when we saw your message. My eyes are tired from internet shopping. This site has really helped me. I've also looked at many different makers tonight. Still undecided on the Outback. Gulfstream, Rockwood Roo and Bantam all look good also. The RV wholesalers site did not have Outbacks but they had many others. Once again thanks for your help. I could tell by the way you looked at me in the sales department that you pitited me for having to go through this process. Have a good camping weekend.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I was in the same boat a couple of months ago. Had quotes between 22,000 to 25,000 around the Bay Area (Calif). I've since purchased a 21RS from Hunter Freeman at Lakeshore. Had a real easy time with the purchase and saved over $4,000 even with the transportation cost.

Give Hunter a call and see what you can work out.

BaseCamp


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

What Basecamp said. Lakeshore has sold and delivered trailers to about every state except Hawaii, including Alaska. This is a significant part of their business and they know how to get it done. Recommend you give them a call if you want to save some serious money.

Here's a link:

http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/pr...m?productid=111

Bill


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Lakeshore in Michigan has the lowest prices I have seen through RVtrader. The 21RS is listed at $15,555 plus $500 back for gas or shipping.

RV Trader


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When dealing and pricing always be ready to walk away if you think you can get a lower price.

The dealers always shoot high and hope you do not haggle too much. So my recommendation is to haggle and then walk away at least once, no matter how low they go. Then come back a week later and start over where they left off. I ended up doing this 3 times and every time they knocked off more. If you can bring written pricing from the like of Lakeshore or Fun time it helps with pricing at the local dealer.

NEVER let them start adding prep fees and other misc BS after the price is set. Always talk to them about out the door pricing as this will include fees and taxes. Some dealers try to hook you on a low unit price but then they add on hundreds is not thousands of fees. We had one try to add on delivery after we settled on a price and I asked him if he understood the term out the door pricing and he said (with a straight face) "That covers everything but delivery and PDI". Needless to say we did not complete the deal with those thieves.

Good luck with what every unit you get but if you get an Outback you will always have a helping hand here.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I looked at the Outback 23RS today. The saleperson called and said that they were on sale. What a pathetic sale that was. My wife and I went to Stiers RV in Bakersfield,CA. The big sale was 1K off the sticker price of 22K. I told him that was a waste of my time. I'm tired of salepeople that no less than I do about the TT. He didn't know anything. He told me to buy the hitch somewhere esle because they were to expensive there.And they even sell the Husky.I am totally frustrated, I want to buy a trailer this month, and I will not buy from them.Now I am willing to travel and buy the TT elsewhere. And by the way, my Prodigy was delivered on Friday and can't wait to tow with it. Does anybody out there know a dealer in CA that is reasonably priced and "knowledgable" about their TT's they sell.

Beerman


----------



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Beerman, were probably in the same boat. Mike Thompsons RV in Fountain Valley, CA does not deal too well-so far. I talked with a Outback owner at the dealer and he got the price he wanted though. Seems the lakesore and Fun land dealers are the best price. Sounds like shipping though from Michigan is about $2300 and about 2/3 of that from Texas. Gool luck. let me know what you find???????


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I spoke over the phone with a Kelly Johnson from one of the Mike Thompson dealerships. I think just north of LA. He seemed straight up and priced the 25RSS around $19,500.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I paid $18,250 for mine with some throw-ins at a dealer in Atlanta. I just KNEW I got one over on them all the way home. Then I got a wave of buyer's remorse and was convinced that I spent WAY TOO MUCH. That guilt lasted right up to the point where the huge thunderstorm struck during our first camping trip. From that point on, trading in the pop-up was PRICELESS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You might want to look in the For Sale section on this forum...maybe you'll find what you're looking for.

The dealer will also tell you their Outback has been upgraded with all the upgrades offered by Keystone. You need to know ALL Outbacks come fully loaded. There was no upgrade by the dealer.

Good luck...


----------

